# recommendations for a really plush hotel in Dublin city centre for a special one nigh



## JMR (17 Sep 2008)

Any recommendations for a really plush hotel in Dublin city centre for a special one night stay?


----------



## Celtwytch (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

The Westbury (off Grafton Street), The Gresham (O'Connell Street) or The Westin (College Green) are probably the most luxurious hotels in the city centre.  I haven't stayed in any of them myself, but have been to weddings/meals/conferences in all three, and have never been disappointed with the service.


----------



## Trent (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

The Four Seasons (about 2 miles outside city centre) are offering good rates at the moment. The top hotels in the city are the Merrion Hotel on Merrion St and the Shelbourne Hotel on St. Stephen's Green. 

I think the Gresham is now a 4 star and wouldn't really compare to the others in terms of luxury in my opinion. All others mentioned are 5 star.


----------



## FredBloggs (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

Unless you've a reason for staying in the very centre of the city you can't beat the 4 Seasons.  Very luxurious and a very good (albeit very expensive) restaurant


----------



## JMR (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

Thanks for the replies.
What is the name of the big hotel (new enough) on St. Stephens Green at the corner of Harcourt St. I think? 
What is it like?


----------



## bacchus (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

Add to the list The Shelbourne, The Merrion.
For small luxurious-ish intimate hotel, you may like Brown's Hotel on 22 St Stephen's green, few doors down from the Shelbourne. I have never stayed there, only been few times to their restaurant.
I would not recommend the Gresham.


----------



## doogo (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

The Dylan in Temple Bar is another one - more for the fact that it is *the* trendy hotel of the moment - great bar and very funky lighting and seating throughout ...


----------



## Sunny (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

Personally I think the Merrion is probably the classiest hotel in Dublin. The Westin and Four Seasons are just too American for me! And its right next to some of the finest pubs Dublin has to offer!


----------



## NorfBank (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*



doogo said:


> The Dylan in Temple Bar is another one - more for the fact that it is *the* trendy hotel of the moment - great bar and very funky lighting and seating throughout ...



Temple Bar?
Off Baggot St I think you mean.
Nice hotel, uber trendy,  rooms are a bit small though but the restaurant was extremely good (got a room as a gift).


----------



## superdrog (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

Would have to be The Merrion for me , certainly has that bit of class to it.


----------



## gipimann (17 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

Another suggestion for you - Brooks Hotel, Drury St (across from the car park) - 4-star I think, very nice place to stay (I stayed a night last month).


----------



## doogo (22 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*



NorfBank said:


> Temple Bar?
> Off Baggot St I think you mean.
> Nice hotel, uber trendy, rooms are a bit small though but the restaurant was extremely good (got a room as a gift).


 
mea culpa!


----------



## 26cb (22 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

The CLarence is also worth a look....


----------



## Ron Burgundy (26 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

Its The Westin for me. I've stayed there a few times and love it.


----------



## Gondola (27 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

I would agree that if you are choosing the hotel purely for the 'environment' experience and you are planning to enjoy the room atmosphere you should go for the Westin (College Green) or the Clarence.


----------



## tink (27 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

the hotel on the corner of Stephen's Gree and Harcourt is one of the O'Callaghan hotels, nice but not amazing. Shelbourne would get my vote


----------



## harriet (28 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

Conrad?


----------



## DeclanP (28 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*



JMR said:


> Any recommendations for a really plush hotel in Dublin city centre for a special one night stay?



What is the occasion? Why a plush hotel as opposed to any normal and acceptable hotel? So you really want to be ripped off. Sucker.


----------



## tester1 (28 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

Clarence is v disappointing. Rooms are basic to say the least. Not luxurious in any sense.
Lobby area etc nothing to write home about.
Dylan looks amazing.... bit off the beaten track but for wow factor defo the one to go for. 
If central you are looking for Westin is spot on and amazing.


----------



## Lollix (28 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

Westin very nice, but a bit cold in its atmosphere. Haven't tried the Shelbourne since it re-opened (apart from visits to the bar) but have heard great reports about it. Would go for the Shelbourne I think next time I'm staying in town.


----------



## shesells (28 Sep 2008)

*Re: Top Hotel in Dublin City Centre*

The new Radisson on Golden Lane is very nice. Luxury without the snobbery! Area around it is not as nice as Merrion Square but it depends on whether you want the hotel or the area.


----------

